
Ask HN: What advice would you give your graduate self? - Raed667
In retrospect, what kind of advice would give yourself when you freshly graduated and starting your first job?
======
ankurdhama
\- Question everything, specially conventional wisdom. \- Don't try to be
smart or intelligent rather try to be curious. \- Don't get awed when you meet
"smart people" rather try to focus on learning from them as much as possible.

------
probinso
In a working environment don't take anything (including personal failures)
personally. Even direct insults can be compliments if you just say 'thank
you.'

Also, go easy on ESL co-workers language mistakes in documentation and
meetings.

